# A millionaire for a day.



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2014)

This is the thing.

For the next twenty-four hours you will have one million dollars (or whatever currency/equivalent).

Thing is, this money will magically disappear at the end of the 24 hours, no matter what you do. Items you buy, like cars, houses, etc, will disappear like you never had them. There is no way to save this money from 'going poof'.

At the end of the 24 hours, you will be the exact same as you are now. No one will remember what you did this day, save you and one other person. This person will know you, but you will not know who the person that will remember is until the 24 hours are over. Neither do they.

What would you do for that day?


----------



## sovram (Feb 12, 2014)

What about things like clothing and food? Do you mean everything reverts back to the day before you receive the money, or are these events permanent (besides items that you purchase disappearing and memories disappearing)?


----------



## Autumn (Feb 12, 2014)

It's not gonna be there at the end of the day? Goddammit, I was gonna donate it all to charity. Just stare at it angrily I guess.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2014)

sovram said:


> What about things like clothing and food? Do you mean everything reverts back to the day before you receive the money, or are these events permanent (besides items that you purchase disappearing and memories disappearing)?


 
 Yep, basically everything reverts to the day before you magically got the money. But one person other than you will remember.




Altissimo said:


> It's not gonna be there at the end of the day? Goddammit, I was gonna donate it all to charity. Just stare at it angrily I guess.


 You're not thinking outside the box. :P


----------



## Autumn (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't need to!!!


----------



## sovram (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, there's no need. No point wasting it on hedonistic pleasures; it will just dull the soul. I guess I'd walk around giving people a dollar and telling them "I love you".


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2014)

But you could do pretty much anything! Visit a place you've always wanted to go to! Have new experiences, meet people. And remember, one person will remember.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Is the one person who will remember it all someone random in the world or will it definitely someone who is in some way affected by what you do that day?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> Is the one person who will remember it all someone random in the world or will it definitely someone who is in some way affected by what you do that day?


Either someone who was affected, or someone you actually know.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmm, well if everything reverts to the way it was except for my own memory and someone else's...
I'm assuming I know in advance that that will happen, and nobody else knows.

It's a tricky question. There's a lot of fun you could have without the money in that situation. You could even go around punching people in the face if you really wanted.
If it was longer than a day but it would still all revert I suppose one thing to do would be to give money to researchers and them memorise any knowledge they wouldn't otherwise have gained yourself, and then when it all goes back to normal you tell everyone what you learned but they all ignore you and don't try to verify it or anything because you're just a random person.

Just a day though. There's not much you can do in just a day. Some ideas:

1) A bit like the donating to research one, pay some company that sells access to supercomputers to solve some problem or other that isn't important enough that they'd do it anyway, but important enough that you can use the information you learn from it.

2) (doesn't use the money) Sign up for websites you never signed up for before because they asked for too much personal information, to determine whether it is worth it.

3) The same as the last one, but buy things you never bought before to see if they're worth the cost. You could only buy things in person though since buying online takes more than a day.

4) Buy a whole load of Groundhog Day DVDs

5) Reply to any scam emails/phone calls you get and send them any money they ask for. If by some very slim chance one of them really is a Nigerian prince who needs your help, you can then send them your own money after everything resets.

6) (doesn't use the money) I'd probably be a lot more confident. I'd be willing do go places or hang out with people I usually wouldn't. I guess I could try to get to know people better and if I'm lucky, that person will be the who also remembers everything.

7) Find somewhere where there's a film crew doing a live broadcast and just throw the money everywhere.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 12, 2014)

If you're awake once the 24 hours end, will you be transported away?

-Just for fun, I'd use them to wipe after going to the bathroom. Y'know, like Bill Gates does.
-I'd put it all in a tennis ball throwing machine and make it rain. 
-I'd take out my crush on a freaking awesome date. 
-Go anywhere I want.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 12, 2014)

There's really nothing you _can_ do with a million dollars that disappear other than enjoy yourself to the fullest before it's gone.  Since it's temporary, you can't actually do anything that isn't temporary; so nothing that will give you tons of tons of joy will come from it.  I would say I would go somewhere, but a good amount of time would be spent on travel, no matter what rate seat I get with my cash!


----------



## Equinoxe (Feb 12, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> There's a lot of fun you could have without the money in that situation. You could even go around punching people in the face if you really wanted.


This is exactly what I'd do. Maybe I'd buy some expensive sports equipment with the magic money and then proceed to maul as many people as possible. B]
The 'one person remembering' thing might be a bit problematic if they were the one getting smashed in the face with a baseball bat, but I could probably just convince them that it was just a dream.

Another cool thing to do would be just buying shitloads of expensive candy and food and just stuffing down as much as I could hold for the remainder of the day. I enjoy simple things, I guess. I wouldn't buy any stuff that wasn't food, though, since that's pretty much as shitty as having something cool in a dream, waking up and then realizing that you don't really have it. Better to just enjoy the moment in a way that doesn't leave you sad afterwards. :D


----------



## Karousever (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd get myself to Arizona as fast as possible to surprise my girlfriend, of course! I would just reeeeeally hope she'd be the one who remembers with me D:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 12, 2014)

Convert the money into dollar bills, rent a helicopter, and let the money rain over a densely populated area.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd buy you a fur coat. (But not a real fur coat, that's cruel.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 13, 2014)

I would probably take a trip down somewhere, do and see as much as I possibly could in 24 hours. I mean, what'd be the point of actually buying things, given that they'd all disappear?

Or maybe I'd use it to build a money fort. Yeah, definitely a money fort.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 13, 2014)

If the money and everything you bought with it disappeared, but nothing else reset, I'd buy a million dollars worth of bitcoins, then once they vanish, post on the internet that I've found a way of destroying them and I'll give them the address I used so they could verify that they completely vanished. It'd freak them out!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 22, 2014)

Seeing how it and all the stuff you get disappear... I might take this chance to just buy a lot of games and other things, ones that I'm not quite sure about, just to give them a try and test them out, so I can decide to buy them later.
Maybe buy a bunch of expensive candy and food, since that disappears when I eat it anyway.


----------

